

What are the lesser known but useful data structures? (2009) - ffllff
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/500607/what-are-the-lesser-known-but-useful-data-structures

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussions, some of which suggest and discuss other, equally odd-
but-useful data structures and algorithms:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1370847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1370847)
: 44 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2363522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2363522)
: 23 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7079427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7079427)
: 75 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3369454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3369454)
: 54 comments

========

Other submissions, without discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6559701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6559701)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4489650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4489650)

